# Ho scale cabooses



## Hagan Meinke (May 26, 2020)

Post pictures of ho scale cabooses


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Here is one of mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hagan Meinke (May 26, 2020)

IronManStark said:


> Here is one of mine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

⭐ Scenery Gold Star!


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Well...thank-you very much!  If you'd like, here's a better view of the caboose, different location on the layoutstack composite using CombineZM)


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

My dad's caboose.








My favorite that I built.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Hagan Meinke (May 26, 2020)

Murv2 said:


> View attachment 543776
> 
> My dad's caboose.
> View attachment 543777
> ...


Nice


----------



## Hagan Meinke (May 26, 2020)

Stumpy said:


> View attachment 543778


Cool


----------



## Hagan Meinke (May 26, 2020)

mesenteria said:


> Well...thank-you very much!  If you'd like, here's a better view of the caboose, different location on the layoutstack composite using CombineZM)


Nice job on the weathering


----------



## Hagan Meinke (May 26, 2020)

Hagan Meinke said:


> Post pictures of ho scale cabooses


----------



## Hagan Meinke (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Hagan Meinke (May 26, 2020)

Hagan Meinke said:


> Post pictures of ho scale cabooses


----------



## Hagan Meinke (May 26, 2020)

Hagan Meinke said:


> Post pictures of ho scale cabooses


----------



## Hagan Meinke (May 26, 2020)

Hagan Meinke said:


> Post pictures of ho scale cabooses


----------



## Hagan Meinke (May 26, 2020)

Hagan Meinke said:


> Post pictures of ho scale cabooses


----------



## Hagan Meinke (May 26, 2020)

Hagan Meinke said:


> Post pictures of ho scale cabooses


----------



## Hagan Meinke (May 26, 2020)

Hagan Meinke said:


> Post pictures of ho scale cabooses


----------



## Hagan Meinke (May 26, 2020)

Hagan Meinke said:


> Post pictures of ho scale cabooses


----------



## Hagan Meinke (May 26, 2020)

Hagan Meinke said:


> Post pictures of ho scale cabooses


----------



## Hagan Meinke (May 26, 2020)

Hagan Meinke said:


> Post pictures of ho scale cabooses


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Cabeese:















Or this...


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

Some good looking cabeese here!

Here's one I worked up recently. My attempt at using some minor tweaks to bring an Athearn BB a bit closer to prototype.
Still wouldn't call it prototypical, but it's a definite improvement and I like it.
More pics and process here:








A Feast of Orange! EJ&E Caboose and Amtrak MOW Difco Dump Hopper


Two carrot-colored kits to share today. The first is a Walthers Amtrak Difco Dump Gondola kit. It's a bit more fiddly than some of th...




chicagovalleyrailroad.blogspot.com


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

@Hagan Meinke -- You know you don't have to reply to each post individually, nor re-copy the pictures each time (especially when you're not actually leaving a comment, you seem to just keep adding replies that are nothing but the original poster's pic?). Also there is a forum here specifically for HO scale stuff, which already contains threads of caboose pics.

Just sayin'...


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

This is a brass UP CA5 caboose.


----------

